# Official Pistons @ Bulls. Tuesday January 13, 2004. 7:30 pm cst. FSChi,UPN 50,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Last time we played, 77-73 Detroit. Curry and Robinson DNP. Dupree was not with the team. 

Pistons have won 7 in a row. However 5 of those wins were at home. Atlanta and Boston were the two road wins. NO, Portland, Phoenix, GS and Houston were the five home wins.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Detroit 79
Bulls 75

i fig if i bet they lose in the end either way i win:woot:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 88
Pistons: 82

23, Curry


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say we take'em

84-78 bulls JC 22


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, I'm pretty much dead in the ribs contest, so I'll be a little more free with my choices. Still have to go with the Pistons on this one though.

Pistons 88
Buls 82


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I say its going to be a very ugly game:

Pistons 81
Bulls 75

Rip Hamilton 19, 4, 4
Curry 14, 5


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Ugly is too mild a word to describe this game.

The Piston -- 76
The Bull -- 68


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

my reverse psychology isn't working, and we got a win last night. so I'll be the optimistic fan I usually am...

pistons 78
bulls 93

craw has 29, eddy shines as well, skiles considers kirk to be a very strong MVP candidate & jefferies is publicly questioning the quality of 'the **** coach's smoking'... should be an interesting evening


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Detroit must win if I am going to eat more ribs.

Pistions 80
Bulls 50


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Pistons 89
Bulls 81


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit beat Dallas soundly at home today. 8 in a row! 

Keep in mind Dallas is 4-12 on the road. But nice win, no doubt! Could they be looking past us? They play Toronto Wednesday and have a real shot at 12-0 before playing SA a week from Monday.

Pistons are 9-8 on the road.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Detroit beat Dallas soundly at home today. 8 in a row!
> 
> Keep in mind Dallas is 4-12 on the road. But nice win, no doubt! Could they be looking past us?


With the way we played earlier in the season, combined with the fact that we loss @ Cleveland and at home to the 76ers without Iverson, overlooking an opponent is not an option. We have to realize that we can lose on any given night. If we play anything like we have on this winning streak and more importantly the last two games (Houston and Dallas) you guys don't stand a chance... IMO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> With the way we played earlier in the season, combined with the fact that we loss @ Cleveland and at home to the 76ers without Iverson, overlooking an opponent is not an option. We have to realize that we can lose on any given night. If we play anything like we have on this winning streak and more importantly the last two games (Houston and Dallas) you guys don't stand a chance... IMO.


Could be right, but that is not the first time we have been told that. Also under skiles we have not been blown out yet. We have had a chance to win every game in the 4th quarter.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Hmmmm. How to call this game. Detroit's playing really good ball right now. I actually like how we match up with them. We gotta keep Ben Wallace in check and limit the number of offensive rebounds they get. So much of this game centers around how well Crawford, Curry and Hinrich play. If they show up, I like our chances. If they don't - it's tap city.

I'm a game down in the Ribs... What to do. What to do.

Ah, what the hell,

Bulls upset the Pistons who uncharacteristically take a day off.

Bulls 93
Pistons 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are 6-7 at home since the trade. 5-5 last ten games at home.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Pistons 98, Bulls 87.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pistons 88
Bulls 82


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

detroit has our number
they are scoring more

pistons 93
bulls 85

high scorer will be billups with 24

bulls high scorer will be curry w/20


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Detroit is the hottest team in the L right now.

Detroit 96
Glenview 84


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pistons 92
Bulls 85

EC 21


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pistons 84
Bulls 75


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Motown 86
Chi-town 68


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Pistons 76.
Bulls 65.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Pistons' fans aren't giving us a shot in this one...



> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Pistons 124
> Bulls 68
> 
> ...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

88-76 Pistons


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Pistons win

Detroit - 82
Bulls - 73


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 95

Pistons 88

No chance Bulls win though. but Ribs are good.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit has won their last 2 games against Houston and Dallas by a combined 32 points. They have looked unbeatable recently, but after two big wins could there be a road let down?

I don't think so.

Pistons 88
Bulls 79


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Pistons 84
Bulls 92

Why can the Pistons beat the Bulls? Because Chauncey Billups is the only perimeter defender worth his salt on the team. Their team defense is strong, but with a guy like Eddy Curry keeping Ben Wallace occupied, there won't be a ton of weak-side help coming or double-teams available.

Crawford and Hinrich and Gill, if they can shoot the lights out, will be able to make the Pistons pay, because while they do play excellent defense, we have the offense to bust their zone.

I know the Pistons are on a crazy hot streak, a great win streak, but for some reasons, I feel like the Bulls are gaining momentum as well and have something to prove. Detroit is only scoring 89 points a game, and I think if we can beat them on our offensive side, we can probably handle them on defense.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

pistons 82
bulls 71


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 82
Pistons 75


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Pistons 93
Bulls 85

Pistons are on a roll...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> Why can the Pistons beat the Bulls? Because Chauncey Billups is the only perimeter defender worth his salt on the team. Their team defense is strong, but with a guy like Eddy Curry keeping Ben Wallace occupied, there won't be a ton of weak-side help coming or double-teams available.


Rip Hamilton is just as good a perimeter defender as Billups and Tayshaun Prince is one of the best defensive small forwards in the NBA. At times Detroit has trouble with dribble penetration, but they've done a good job on Steve Nash and Francis the last 2 games. 

Nowitski, Yao, and Zach Randolph weren't able to do that to the Pistons, what makes you think Eddy Curry will?

I'm not saying they can't do it, but it will take an uncharacteristic effort by both teams for it to happen.



> Crawford and Hinrich and Gill, if they can shoot the lights out, will be able to make the Pistons pay, because while they do play excellent defense, we have the offense to bust their zone.


Pistons don't play a zone.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pistons 108
Bulls 90


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Weeessttsdie Bullies -- 82
Detroit, What? -- 79


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Pistons 92
Bulls 90


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Rip Hamilton is just as good a better perimeter defender as Billups and Tayshaun Prince is one of the best defensive small forwards in the NBA. At times Detroit has trouble with dribble penetration, but they've done a good job on Steve Nash and Francis the last 2 games.
> ...


Add to that that Ben Wallace is not our only big man. We have Okur and Campbell to throw at you too, as well as Rebraca.





> Pistons don't play a zone.


I was going to say this too, we rarely play a zone and I would go far enough to say we haven't played 5 full minutes of zone this whole season.

One dinstict edge I see us having, besides being the better team, is our depth. Campbell and Atkins have been playing great as of late and I believe Corliss is finally 100% healthy now, giving us that much more firepower off the bench.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If there is one EC team that we just can't beat @ home, it's the Detroit Pistons. They have our number....and its wishful thinking to expect the Bulls to pull off an upset with the way the Pistons r currently playing.

Pistons 91
Bulls 78


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

detroit 95 Bulls 91.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Pistons 85
Bulls 74

it'll be a hard scoring night for us.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I can't find any reason the Bulls will win this game. Seriously, I've tried for hours...nothing.

Pistons - 93
Bulls - 79

Gill scores 18.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Pistons 92 Bulls 80


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I can't find any reason the Bulls will win this game. Seriously, I've tried for hours...nothing.
> .


:laugh: 

i've been feeling the same way!

but i am going for "shock and awe"


Bulls 94
Pistons 89


'cause if this happens we would be shocked and awed and i'm so far out of the ribs race, what the heck!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I really WISH the Bulls would win this game. It would be huge. But, Detroit has been on a freaking EIGHT Game winning streak. The Bullshaven't even sniffed anything like that. Plus Detroit seems to be on a roll scoring wise of late. Wallace & Okur are tough inside, Billups & Rip are tough outside. And Prince is no slouch either. 


Detroit 88
Bulls 83


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, last time I predicted a HorNets blow out and we somehow won the game. So, I guess I'll stick with what's working (I've got no shot at the ribs now anyway):

Pistons 95
Bulls 68

JC leading Bulls scorer with 15.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

A strategic pick...

Bulls 92
Pistons 85


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit 86
Bulls 79

Hinrich 24


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Detroit 89
Chicago 76


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Detwa 87
****own 71

Jamal 13


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> Detwa 87
> ****own 71
> 
> Jamal 13



what the hell did you just say?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

LOL I put Chitown, but substituted the "c" with an "s" just to be funny and hilarious


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pistons 
119-89


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 92
Pistons 485


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> LOL I put Chitown, but substituted the "c" with an "s" just to be funny and hilarious


Wow that's class...

and when you read that replace the cl with....ok i'll stop.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 93 
Pistons 90 


No clue how it happens but Bulls pull off the upset. 

JC with 27 

JYD with 12 rebs 

Kirk with 11 dimes


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 80
Pistons 72


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

An ugly game:

Pistons 80
Bulls 76


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Pistons 97
Bulls 89


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Pistons 90
Bulls
84

Hinrich 29


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Off-Topic!*



> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> Welcome to Basketballboards.net! Please note, if you don't think Jamal Crawford is the worst player to ever touch the basketball, you aren't welcome here! Please visit this site instead:
> 
> http://www.pagetutor.com/idiot/idiot.html


Love your sig, *airety!* Went to the site and won! If anyone wants to know how, I'm happy to share my brilliance with all!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Duh you gotta just keep at it for a couple of minutes. I mean at first the site's gotta be broken cause it's liek moveing around. Then were it sayz press, u cant clik it., But my priediction is 

Those Crazy Gangstarr Chicago Bulls 67
The Former Bad Boys Now Just Not So Good Guys 75...

The Lovable JC 13
****** McFord 10 assists


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pistons answer for KH defense---take him down low and post him up.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Truebluefan should post play by play in order us to win today !:yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

...and just run by Jamal...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

JC gets a good shot...good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see the bulls fight back and make it 10-9


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

What is Linton Johnson up to now? Maybe he could do play by play?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why we are giving so many rebounds? :upset: 

Do we have a man in the house to kick Ben's ***, finally !

:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

16-13 Pistons. 5:03 left in the first. 

Both teams at 50%. 

Bulls being out rebounded 9-4 and detroit has 4 offensive rebounds. 

Hamilton 8 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pippen in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

22-13 Detroit with a Wallace fg. 

Gill offensive foul. Ran into Wallace. 

Dupree and Curry in game. 

Billups hits 24-13. 

T/o


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pistons starting to pull away and show why they are arguably the hottest tema in the league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 6-14, Detroit 10-17. 

Hamilton 10, Hinrich 5.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Pistons starting to pull away and show why they are arguably the hottest tema in the league.


On any given day....:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Pistons starting to pull away and show why they are arguably the hottest tema in the league.


shooting 60% early. Won't keep shooting 60%.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Billups is posting up KH and getting him in foul trouble, correct?

OT: Texas whooping Wake Forest at the half.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Refs have swallowed their whistles (except for when kh plays defense).  

advantage: detroit


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

How our "potential" look's like today ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Boo birds will be singing tonight...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> shooting 60% early. Won't keep shooting 60%.


I won't argue with that, but we have been shooting pretty well on our winning streak.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pippen steals the ball, Dupree for two 24-15.

Billups misses and wallace rebounds and scores. 26-15. 

Curry fouled by Campbell. 

Atkins in the game. 

Pippen blocked and out of bounds. Had three players on him. 

Pippen misses, rebound AD. Dupree misses, AD rebounds again. AD, loses ball OOB to bulls. Davis 15fter, 26-17


Hamilton misses, Wallace rebounds and scores on Eddy 28-17.

Pippen no good wallace rebounds. Prince misses. Detroit rebounds. 

Campbell misses at buzzer. 28-17 Detroit


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Pistons
> 119-89


On track so far...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I gotta say, that's a smart move to try and post up KH to get him in foul trouble. I hate it though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> On any given day....:yes:


Except today.

I'm hoping to see the pace pick up with our reserves coming in soon. We'll see if Chucky Atkins can continue his hot shooting.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Put in your "When will Skiles get a T because of these terrible refs" here. I say before halftime - late in the second quarter


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Ben Wallace, 8 points 10 boards..... in the first quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

detroit 50%. Bulls 36% 

Detroit had 8 offensive rebounds and bulls had 8 TOTAL rebounds. 

Wallace 8 pts 10 rebounds.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Refs missed the over the back call on Campbell. Big Ben is well on his way to 20 boards.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's been said a few times, but I think the refs have blown more calls than the Bulls have gotten rebounds.

Ugly game on all fronts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

technical on Campbell. 28-18. Bulls ball. 
Hinrich made ft. 

Hinrich misses a three, rebound pipp. Dupree misses. Sura rebounds. 

Williamson misses, rebound bulls. Curry misses, Wallace rebounds. 

Williamson misses again, williamson rebounds and scores. 30-18

Hinrich for two 30-20

Campbell misses sura reb. Atkins misses. JYD rebounds, Hinrich misses a three. Sura rebounds foul on pippen


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is one of those games that coaches get kicked out of to get their team fired up.

It's over. Darvin Ham just entered the game.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> detroit 50%. Bulls 36%
> 
> Detroit had 8 offensive rebounds and bulls had 8 TOTAL rebounds.
> ...


Thanks for coming !

Why nobody put's body on Wallace !


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal could learn a lot from Dupree about attacking the basket.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Speaking of Jamal, did anyone bother to tell him there's a game tonight?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Corliss has got to make those layups, there is no way E. Rob can guard him...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We've held them to three points this Q.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Campbell misses. Williamson rebounds and was fouled by Dupree. 

Misses 1st ft. 
Williamson, 31-20

Dupree fouled by Campbell. 

Bulls 1-6 and detroit 1-5 this quarter. 

Dupree ft. 31-22

Ham in for wallace

Campbell loses ball OOB. 

Sura fouls Dupree. 

Robinson misses, Campbell rebounds. 

Williamson misses. OOB to Bulls.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We are actually playing a zone!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

OT: Atlanta is up 65-47 over san antonio. guess they wanted revenge...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jamal finely attacks the basket nicely!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson misses, rebounds his miss and scores. 33-24



Streaming has gotten behind the actual live ticker. So I can't do this any more.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Where is Mr. Potenial !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ham made Eddy look awful on that last move.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Ham made Eddy look awful on that last move.


...and Ben Wallace looks like Wilt Chamberlain out there.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Curry: 9 minutes, 0 points.
Crawford: 14 minutes, 4 points
Dupree: 6 minutes, 4 points.

Looks like Duper's embarrassing the stars again!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 36%, Detroit, 41%


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Being outrebounded 25-11 won't win you many ball games.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

28-11 rebounding deficit....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Being outrebounded 25-11 won't win you many ball games.....


They have as many offensive rebounds as we do total. That and 35% won't win grames.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm really impressed with Kirk Hinrich ... he's playing a great game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is E-Rob worth his contract now?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Jamal 4 ft shot.
Jamal 9ft hook shot.

Jamal attacking the basket?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

when does chandler come back? Maybe he's the real key to this team. ... that is what i'm starting to believe anyways. :sigh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

One thing I do like, though:

Layup

Layup

Layup

Keep attacking the rim, boys.

Only down by 5 now....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we made a little run! 39-34. T/o


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Is E-Rob worth his contract now?


Erob is so in the hole on his contract that I don't think he can ever be worth it to us.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> when does chandler come back? Maybe he's the real key to this team. ... that is what i'm starting to believe anyways. :sigh:


2 weeks at minimum


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

At halftime if you need some hoops to watch, ESPN and ESPN2 have some great college hoops games on tonight. Wake Forest @ Texas, Kentucky @ Mississippi St.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Erob is so in the hole on his contract that I don't think he can ever be worth it to us.


Yeah, but maybe worth it to another team now...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

OT: I'm a huge Big East fan, and I wish every year for a Big East/Big 12 challenge. I know the ACC is extremely heralded, but personally I only see Duke and UNC as title threats. The Big 12/Big East teams are where it's at.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

AD is a better post player than Curry ___________________

A. Will ever be
B. For the time being


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls staying close. 44-38


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> OT: I'm a huge Big East fan, and I wish every year for a Big East/Big 12 challenge. I know the ACC is extremely heralded, but personally I only see Duke and UNC as title threats. The Big 12/Big East teams are where it's at.


Word.

UCONN vs. Kansas
Syracuse vs. Texas
Pitt vs. Oklahoma
etc.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Quick, some tape this game, send it to other teams and then trade AD and E-Rob!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Marcus Fizer is the best Bulls cheerleader from the bench since...JACK HALEY!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

In order to win we need start getting rebounds and get under the
Wallace's skin


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Marcus Fizer is the best Bulls cheerleader from the bench since...JACK HALEY!


:laugh:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

It's all the Big East conference's fault though. They've got such a thing about playing cupcakes in December when a Big 12/Big East challenge would be great.

ON TOPIC: Who is this Eddie Robinson guy, and when did he join our team?!?!?! Wow, 8 points!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Dupree will be a nice #2 option in this league...


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Curry must be saving himself for the second half!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Quick, some tape this game, send it to other teams and then trade AD and E-Rob!


Cool :yes:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

6 points is manageable...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This may surprise everyone but we have just 1 t/o the whole first half.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> It's all the Big East conference's fault though. They've got such a thing about playing cupcakes in December when a Big 12/Big East challenge would be great.


No kidding. UCONN has only played two road games thus far, and I think last night when Syracuse played at Mizzou it was their first game outside of the state of New York. Pitt's SOS is atrocious.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We still really, really, really need a legit backup PG. Kirk is playing way too much, it's not good.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Marcus Fizer is the best Bulls cheerleader from the bench since...JACK HALEY!


I prefer my cheerleaders on the slender side.....



Can you imagine Fizer at the top of one of those pyramids!?!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Dupree will be a nice #2 option in this league...


Stop that...you'll hurt somebody's feelings! :grinning:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Curry must be saving himself for the second half!


...on the last game of this season !:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Eddy Curry: 10 minutes, 2 rebounds, 0 points.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Eddy Curry: 10 minutes, 2 rebounds, 0 points.


He is almost there ... keep counting:grinning:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice jon of playing hard and working your way back into the game. If the Bulls ever learn how to play from even or ahead they will be very dangerous.

We constantly start out sloppy and slow in the first and third quarters only to mount a comeback and then eventually fall short.

I thought that was why we brought in "veteran leadership" guys like Davis, Pippen, Gill, Williams......guess that one backfired too.

Gotta love the effort by Hinirch, Crawford, Robinson and Davis.

I'm actually looking forward to the second half of this game.

Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

48-42 Detroit. 

Bulls 43%, detroit, 41%

Hamilton 10

Wallace 8, 12 rebounds, 

Detroit 31 rebounds, 15 offensive. 

Bulls 15 total rebounds. 

Hinrich 10

AD and Robinson 8


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dupree's quote from the other day rings true.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> We still really, really, really need a legit backup PG.


Pip


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Eddy Curry: 10 minutes, 2 rebounds, 0 points.


Someone ought to make that pansie buy a ticket.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Nice jon of playing hard and working your way back into the game. If the Bulls ever learn how to play from even or ahead they will be very dangerous.


Not until they get a scorer.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone ought to make that pansie buy a ticket.


Seriously, he may get a big money contract on "potential", but he is not worth the League minimum most games.

A flash here, a flash there...

Here's a though Curry....When you play hard, we pay you big bucks, when you don't we don't.

Oh to have been born with his natural abilities.....

What is he scared of? We need Chandler to start calling his buddy out. No one else appears to be able to get through to him.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Pip


Eh, I do like Pip a lot and he is back now but what if he gets injured again? With Eddie playing the way he is, I guess he doesn't really have to play too many minutes at the 3 and can serve primarily as the point guard backups when Kirk and Jamal are sitting, but we can't continue this season with Brunson.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Wallace 12 bds
Bulls 15 bds?

Am i reading that right? And to only be down 6. Thats not bad at all. Tom or Trueblue, how do i rack up this month. I could use some ribs


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Not until they get a scorer.


Gb,

I totally agree with you. We seriously lack one. It's a fine line though. Rose was considered a scorer, but with the rest of his defencies, I don't really miss him.

Veshon Lenard is tearing it up again tonight for Denver. Glad we passed on him for .....ugggh, the broken one - AKA Pippen.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

The Rucker Boys at halftime:

30 minutes
6 points
2 assists
2 boards
2 steals

Max contracts for everybody!!!

OK, tonights question is..."Who's really our first, second and third scoring options?"


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

We actually looked decent offensively for awhile there against a very good defensive team. ERob and Dupree did some very good things. Kirk is his usual consistent self. I hope he stays aggressive. It was nice seeing JC attack the basket 3 times in the 2nd quarter.

If Eddy wakes up we'll be in business.

We need to keep these guys off the offensive boards! Hopefully Detroit wasn't just coasting along that first half. I'm hoping they don't kick it up a notch and run away with this in the second half.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously, he may get a big money contract on "potential", but he is not worth the League minimum most games.
> ...


I really wish NBA contracts could be incentive based. NBA contracts are the most inflexible and frustrating of all the sports leagues... I'd give Curry a contract completely based on his rebounding numbers.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Williams and Davis are ugly offensive players...but they sure do bust their butts inside.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think we can all agree, no matter who we are pulling for, this has been a horribly officiated game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> OK, tonights question is..."Who's really our first, second and third scoring options?"


AD
JYD
KH


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

We've got the only player in the history of organized basketball who takes three point shots on fast breaks.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Did you hear Doerr groan after JC shot the pull up three on the break? Yuck.

Big three for Kirk.

JYD, after you brick two free throws, the last thing you should be doing is hoisting up 18 footers...


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> AD
> ...


*YIKES!!*


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal is really being himself tonight.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> We've got the only player in the history of organized basketball who takes three point shots on fast breaks.



did we trade for Reggie Miller today cause that guy took and made a ton of 3s on the break


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> We've got the only player in the history of organized basketball who takes three point shots on fast breaks.


Bill Walton, is that you?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> We've got the only player in the history of organized basketball who takes three point shots on fast breaks.


Jon Barry does that all the time.... only there is a difference because I don't think he's ever missed an open 3 in his life


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 1-6 this quarter. 

Awful. 

JYD misses three fts.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

And just like that, the lead is back up to 10. I missed the 1st quarter. Did Gill play well? I don't see why Skiles wouldn't start ERob in his place to begin the second half? Eddie didn't exactly look like Artest on defense, but at least he's 6'9. He matches up better with the tall Pistons threes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> did we trade for Reggie Miller today cause that guy took and made a ton of 3s on the break


Party pooper.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> did we trade for Reggie Miller today cause that guy took and made a ton of 3s on the break


Yeah, but he didn't bring the ball up himself and shoot it like our hero does.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but he didn't bring the ball up himself and shoot it like our hero does.


Now that is true, Miller didnt take 3s off the break off the dribble. Always spotted up


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal has taken the ball (he's initiating the offense) out of KH's hands.

Expect him to go to the bench soon.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jesus it's raining three's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls back to within 7. 59-52


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Reggie Miller is Reggie Miller. Jamal Crawford...is not Reggie Miller.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Reggie Miller is Reggie Miller. Jamal Crawford...is not Reggie Miller.


He's...he's...


Hmmm.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

HE DID IT AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Reggie Miller is Reggie Miller. Jamal Crawford...is not Reggie Miller.


Just pointing out that many people take 3s off the break. We shoudnt bash Jamal for that. But shooting a 3 off the dribble on the break was plainly bad.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Craaaaaaawfoooooord for threeeeeeeeee..........clank!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Mehmut Okur would be the perfect complement for either Chandler or Curry. Great shooter, good on the defensive glass, sets great screens, can post up as a second option. Good player


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich for threeeeeeeeeeee......good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

a Hinrich 3 puts us down by five!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Crawford will never, ever have 1/4 of the guts and competitiveness that Hinrich has in the fingernail on his pinky.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

How can a guy be leading the break and dribble intro his own three point shot over and over?

Who the hell wants to fill the lane on the break when its better than even money that Crawford will launch a ridiculous bomb?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Craaaaaaawfoooooord for threeeeeeeeee..........clank!


:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

in order for us to have a chance to win this game, we need Jamal to score. 

They have three scorers going for them, we have two


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This is my complaint with NBA refs. The pistons have a "rep" as a veteran defensive team. They're playing like the Detroit Lions out there and not a whistle to be heard. How many times can one team go over the back and not get called?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Mehmut Okur would be the perfect complement for either Chandler or Curry.


Great replacement too.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> in order for us to have a chance to win this game, we need ANYONE to score.
> 
> They have three scorers going for them, we have two


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Rip's got a sweet mid-range jumper. 

RLucas, is Okur another product of the European leagues?


JC with a bucket, 8 points 5 assists for him.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Officiating is bad both ways, Chauncey is getting raped every time he goes in the lane.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Rip's got a sweet mid-range jumper.
> 
> RLucas, is Okur another product of the European leagues?
> ...


yep, he played in the Turkish league. So you know he is tough. Detroit has Tony Ronzone. That guy is a genius. Best scout in the world. And should have been offered our GM job


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> in order for us to have a chance to win this game, we need Jamal to score.
> 
> They have three scorers going for them, we have two


You're right...and thats one big reason why we're 12-25.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> This is my complaint with NBA refs. The pistons have a "rep" as a veteran defensive team. They're playing like the Detroit Lions out there and not a whistle to be heard. How many times can one team go over the back and not get called?


I hear ya Flash. However, I still get a guilty feeling after the MJ years when I complain about officiating! If our guys would do a better job of getting bodies on them and box out we might get more calls.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Crawford out with 1:47 left in the 3rd...will he return?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

When KH initiates the offense, it's slower and more methodical

When Jamal initiates it, it's quicker and seems more uptempo


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> And should have been offered our GM job


What does he know about building a team?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh, and notice all the burn Big Rucker's getting tonight?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Crawford out with 1:47 left in the 3rd...will he return?


id say there is a greater then 50-50 chance he wont. Pippen will play the point


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, he played in the Turkish league. So you know he is tough. Detroit has Tony Ronzone. That guy is a genius. Best scout in the world. And should have been offered our GM job


Well, we have some guy named Ivaka or something who finds us jewels like Dillybar and the guy who head butted the basket standard and nearly paralyzed himself in a game (Dragon Tarlac?)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Mehmut Okur would be the perfect complement for either Chandler or Curry. Great shooter, good on the defensive glass, sets great screens, can post up as a second option. Good player


Agreed.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> What does he know about building a team?


hmmm, he does all of the leg work for Joe Dumars and Dumars gets all the credit. Ronzone or RC Buford were the right choices, not pax


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Did kh get an assist for the tip to e-rob?

Man, that guy has ups.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't get to watch the game tonight, but can anyone tell me why Curry has only played 9 minutes?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down by 10.....

Jamal 1-6 that quarter. Hinrich 2-2. 

Bulls 44%. Detroit, 41%,


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, we have some guy named Ivaka or something who finds us jewels like Dillybar and the guy who head butted the basket standard and nearly paralyzed himself in a game (Dragon Tarlac?)


The knicks fans had a Fire Layden Chant. I have the fire Ivika chant. That guy is a bum. how can the league get rich on international players and all we have to show for it over the last 5 years is Bagsofsheet and Kornel David?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Because he did absolutely nothing in those 9 minutes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm, he does all of the leg work for Joe Dumars and Dumars gets all the credit. Ronzone or RC Buford were the right choices, not pax


Is he solely a European scout?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I don't get to watch the game tonight, but can anyone tell me why Curry has only played 9 minutes?


AD and JYD are _that_ good.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Because he did absolutely nothing in those 9 minutes.


So he isn't afforded the opportunity to develop a rhythm but our other bigs (and guards) are afforded this?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Bagsofsheet


This is a family board.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I don't get to watch the game tonight, but can anyone tell me why Curry has only played 9 minutes?


Eddy looked real timid when he was in there. AD has played decently even though we're getting out-rebounded badly.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

No. He played really bad. No hustle, no effort.

Is Kirk Hinrich really this good?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he solely a European scout?


he is director of scouting for the Pistons. he does it all. though the pistons like scouting the european game so he spends alot of time there. They got Okur when no one heard of him. Then again they took Darko. But I think that will pay off for them in 2 or 3 years. Rebraca was good for a few years. And Delfino is an absolute stud


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I don't get to watch the game tonight, but can anyone tell me why Curry has only played 9 minutes?


Curry has only played 9 minutes because he's soft and lacks intensity. When matched up against Ben Wallace and company, it just gets ugly.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> AD and JYD are _that_ good.


LMAO! Right.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Hinrich, Dupree, Pippen, Robinson and Davis...

Is this the team Pax had in mind when he was talking playoffs last summer?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Oh, and notice all the burn Big Rucker's getting tonight?


I guess that would make Ed's Mother .....er.. Mother Rucker


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

This one is over!!!


Next win: Against NYK


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Get a TO BABY!!!! WArm up the bus, this one's academic BABY!!! Ok, I have heard too much Vitale lately....


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Game's over. These guys have quit. You can see it in their body language.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry has only played 9 minutes because he's soft and lacks intensity. When matched up against Ben Wallace and company, it just gets ugly.


And that's exactly the reason he needs to be on the floor. EXACTLY THE REASON.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pistons trying to put us away early in the 4th, Just might do it!


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I have a lot of faith now when the Pistons take these Euros, because Ronzone has done that good of a job scouting talent. I've even heard good news about Glydiakias(SP????), our 2nd rounder this year who NO ONE had heard of. He just finds talent before anyone else even hears of these guys. But I think Joe is the one that makes the "domestic" moves...trades, FA signings, etc.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> No. He played really bad. No hustle, no effort.
> 
> Is Kirk Hinrich really this good?


Closest thing to a star we have...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> Is Kirk Hinrich really this good?


Yes.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess that would make Ed's Mother .....er.. Mother Rucker


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Good one!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> he is director of scouting for the Pistons. he does it all. though the pistons like scouting the european game so he spends alot of time there. They got Okur when no one heard of him. Then again they took Darko. But I think that will pay off for them in 2 or 3 years. Rebraca was good for a few years. And Delfino is an absolute stud


You might be right then.

What happened to Rebraca?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You might be right then.
> ...


I though he had some sort of career threatening injury or illness?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Same ol' story. This team looks hopelessly bad when Jamal ain't having a good offensive night.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Here comes Jamal back into the game. Let's see what he does in garbage minutes.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess that would make Ed's Mother .....er.. Mother Rucker


*LMFAO!!!* 

Curry and Fizer getting garbage minutes...Bulls down 17 with 8:45 to go.

Ooops... add JC to the garbage squad also.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That is why I love Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer in for JYD! Watch out!!!! lol


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

yeah dumars does the FA signings and trades. But I heard that Ronzone was all over the Tayshaun Prince drafting. Ronzone is an absolute stud. He just finds players where no one even looks. he found Pavel essentially in Siberia. And word is that Ronzone knows 10 7 Foot Chinese kids in western china about as far away from civilization as you can get. Plus Ronzone leaked out the name of an African kid who got drafted by Houston in round 2 who is going to be a real good player. Reinsdorf should have hired him


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Holy **** Retro, your boy Tayshaun just threw a wicked alley oop down on a fast break


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You might be right then.
> ...


Last I heard he was riding side saddle with Han Solo aboard the Millenium Falcon


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

...add Brunson to the crew!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> This team looks hopelessly bad when Jamal ain't having a good offensive night.


4 or 5 out of every six games then.

Games out of reach, time for Jamal to stat-pad just like Rose taught him


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Holy **** Retro, your boy Tayshaun just threw a wicked alley oop down on a fast break


That's Tayslow isn't it ?

They guy that never would or should play in the NBA ?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

So in Ronzone's eyes Milicic was worth more than Anthony. We'll see. 
Delfino was going to be a first round pick, everyone knew about him. 
Okur is a nice player but Wallace makes up for many of his deficits. But he is the classic big guy with handling skills and outside shot that will prevail against NBA "classic" PFs and Cs.

Still, no one considers Detroit a championship contender and I think they wont compete for the Big thing for another 2-3 years (If Milicic ever pans out).


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we can switch their name from C Unit to G Unit (G for garbage time). Ok, I'll quit trying to be funny and leave it up to FJ.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Rebraca had serious heart problems, but he had surgery and came back this year. Unfortunately he's had trouble staying healthy, and trouble cracking the lineup. He's a solid player...strong inside, nice shot inside 15 ft. Not very fast though.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Same ol' story. This team looks hopelessly bad when Jamal ain't having a good offensive night.


And that's most nights


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson leading comeback.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> And word is that Ronzone knows 10 7 Foot Chinese kids in western china


10'7"?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Does Curry ever get mad? Williamson is hitting and shoving him up the floor and what does Eddy do? He shys away from the contact and doesn't even enter the lane. Someone get this kid a backbone!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Last I heard he was riding side saddle with Han Solo aboard the Millenium Falcon


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Maybe Skiles told Crawford and Curry to pretend its Rucker Time!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe we can switch their name from C Unit to G Unit (G for garbage time). Ok, I'll quit trying to be funny and leave it up to FJ.


Or the G spot 

Seeing as though they should only be playing spot minutes in garbage time


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Last I heard he was riding side saddle with Han Solo aboard the Millenium Falcon


I think the took Brunson hostage. Has he played tonight? Not that I miss him...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Crawford is 5 assists away from his first double-double of the year.

Hinrich is 1 assist away from his fourth double-double of the year.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Brunson leading comeback.


Wanna join my club ?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


Rebracca / Chewbacca.. use your maj


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Boo birds will be singing tonight...


Called it *90 minutes ago*.

Skiles displeased with Eddy's effort. Benched him.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> So in Ronzone's eyes Milicic was worth more than Anthony. We'll see.
> Delfino was going to be a first round pick, everyone knew about him.
> Okur is a nice player but Wallace makes up for many of his deficits. But he is the classic big guy with handling skills and outside shot that will prevail against NBA "classic" PFs and Cs.
> ...


But rewind 3 years. They were a team that won 20 something odd games. Dumars and Ronzone came in. Dumars did the FA signings and trades, Ronzone ran the draft. They immediately doubled their win total. in year 2 they made the eastern conference finals. This year, potentially finals. they have done a great job. Okur is a stud. Darko will be a stud. I guarantee that. He wont be Anthony good, but he will be a find. the trades they have made, the signings, the draft picks have been great. Next year they will add Delfino, who is an immediate impact player. The point is, the Dumars/Ronzone partnership has turned around a moribound franchise. Remember, they were essentially where we were 3 years. we went with HSers, they went with Euros. They are knocking on the door of the finals. And we are in the Emeka sweepstakes. We should have hired Ronzone


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> Skiles displeased with Eddy's effort. Benched him.


Wow, that's a surprise.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Wanna join my club ?


Sign me up FJ. I've never been in one of these clubs before. This sounds like a good one to break in with. As RickBrunson.com says, he's all heart!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> So in Ronzone's eyes Milicic was worth more than Anthony. We'll see.
> Delfino was going to be a first round pick, everyone knew about him.
> Okur is a nice player but Wallace makes up for many of his deficits. But he is the classic big guy with handling skills and outside shot that will prevail against NBA "classic" PFs and Cs.
> ...


Okur was a second round draft pick... to be a starter in this league in his second year and more than likely cashing in on some big bucks this off-season is an accomplishment all in itself.

Just because we are a good team doesn't mean we are trying to win now. I really don't know where people got the idea that we could or were trying to win a championship now. Joe D. has said plenty of times that our window for a championship is just opening, not closing.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 10'7"?


10 different 7 foot kids in china with skills


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Wanna join my club ?


Sure.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Crawford is 5 assists away from his first double-double of the year.
> 
> Hinrich is 1 assist away from his fourth double-double of the year.


Wow.

Wow.

Wow.



WOW!:no:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Update.*

Crawford is 5 assists away from his first double-double of the season.

Hinrich just recorded his fourth double-double of the season.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The reason anybody knew about Delfino was because Ronzone discovered him.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Does Curry ever get mad?


Sure 

When someone steals his twinkies he gets real pissed 

We'd see a different Eddy Curry if we dangled a couple of dozen Big Macs from the twine at both ends of the court


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Okur was a second round draft pick... to be a starter in this league in his second year and more than likely cashing in on some big bucks this off-season is an accomplishment all in itself.
> ...


OK, sit Wallace and let Milicic play, if you are playing just for the sake of getting more ping-pong balls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

90-81. Bulls till plugging away.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If JC was nearly as bad as u guyz make him out to be.....then we would be getting blown out 80% of the time. But i believe this is only our 2nd game since Skiles has taken over where we don't have a shot entering the 4th qtr. FACT is, the Bulls go as JC goes.

Anyway, lets not turn this thread in to an another JC vs Kirk crap.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

You gotta give Skiles some credit. He continued coaching his *** off and now the team has made what could have been a blowout a respectable game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Okur was a second round draft pick... to be a starter in this league in his second year and more than likely cashing in on some big bucks this off-season is an accomplishment all in itself.
> ...


let me add one last thing. On top of turning around this piece of crap franchise, that lost that great Grant Hill, the Ronzone and Dumars partnership made them winners, and while they are winning, they are essentially rebuilding as they win with Darko and Delfino in the wings while getting contributions from a young studs in Prince, Hamilton and Okur. Pure genius. They are set for 10 years or more


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The reason anybody knew about Delfino was because Ronzone discovered him.


I knew about him well before, thanks.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Sign me up FJ. I've never been in one of these clubs before. This sounds like a good one to break in with. As RickBrunson.com says, he's all heart!


And that's all !


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Lord Jesus.

Not only have the Pistons stopped paying attention to the game, but the refs have as well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Darko will be a stud. I guarantee that. He wont be Anthony good, but he will be a find.


then it's a waste.

They should have used the pick on Anthony and traded Prince for...whoever.

Lotsa value there.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

You tell me these ref aren't biased. Billups simply plows over Hinrich. Complete BS!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> If JC was nearly as bad as u guyz make him out to be.....then we would be getting blown out 80% of the time. But i believe this is only our 2nd game since Skiles has taken over where we don't have a shot entering the 4th qtr. FACT is, the Bulls go as JC goes.
> 
> Anyway, lets not turn this thread in to an another JC vs Kirk crap.


We're only down 7 with 4:39 to play, Jamal is on the bench, and Kirk is leading the charge. It's only JC vs. Kirk if you make it out to be. I'm merely pointing out some facts.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> If JC was nearly as bad as u guyz make him out to be.....then we would be getting blown out 80% of the time. But i believe this is only our 2nd game since Skiles has taken over where we don't have a shot entering the 4th qtr.


Cuz of the rookie...and I'm not talking about Dupree.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Lord Jesus.
> 
> Not only have the Pistons stopped paying attention to the game, but the refs have as well.


did you see hinrich get run over on what was clearly an offensive foul?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I knew about him well before, thanks.


Well before when?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Marcus "Black Hole" Fizer


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Is that Barry Sanders bowling our defenders over going to the hoop and getting these calls?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> then it's a waste.
> ...


Thats the only error these guys have made. And one I hope Pax takes into account when we are in position to take Emeka. Dont trade away Emeka or take a SF cause we need one, just take Emeka and deal Curry or Chandler for one


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Update.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Crawford is 5 assists away from his first double-double of the season.
> 
> Hinrich just recorded his fourth double-double of the season.


Your pointing out facts that make it out to be Kirk vs. JC. Seriously annoying.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> did you see hinrich get run over on what was clearly an offensive foul?


That and the Dupree foul were good calls, they weren't set. I was refering to the Bulls run, there were a bunch of missed calls both ways.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, sit Wallace and let Milicic play, if you are playing just for the sake of getting more ping-pong balls.


You missed the entire point... It's nice to say anyone can win the championship, but realistically a team from the west is more than likely going to win it. Dumars is just being honest in his assessment that our best chance to win a championship is not this year, but in a couple years. He's put us in a position to be a much better team in the future than we would've been had he not made necessary changes, while still keeping us competitive now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH just looks like he's having the time of his life playing at this level. Even gassed he looks like he's having fun...

Interesting.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

piston's 18-22 shooting free throws.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> We're only down 7 with 4:39 to play, Jamal is on the bench, and Kirk is leading the charge. It's only JC vs. Kirk if you make it out to be. I'm merely pointing out some facts.


I don't see JC on the bench right now. Bulls started to make the run when he was put in.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Update.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Crawford is 5 assists away from his first double-double of the season.
> 
> Hinrich just recorded his fourth double-double of the season.


.....and he's only 5 fouls away from his first tripa-dub!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> You missed the entire point... It's nice to say anyone can win the championship, but realistically a team from the west is more than likely going to win it. Dumars is just being honest in his assessment that our best chance to win a championship is not this year, but in a couple years. He's put us in a position to be a much better team in the future than we would've been had he not made necessary changes, while still keeping us competitive now.


a 7 game series, anything can happen. Detroit and Indiana have a chance to be there and have that shot.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Update.*



> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> 
> Your pointing out facts that make it out to be Kirk vs. JC. Seriously annoying.



AD is better than Curry
KH is better than Jamal
Fizer is less gimpy than Chandler


>>shrug<<


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Well before when?


When he was playing for Argentina's junior squads and in his start in the Argentinean league. Sorry.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Update.*



> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> 
> Your pointing out facts that make it out to be Kirk vs. JC. Seriously annoying.


Only annoying if you let facts annoy you. What should I do, screen everything before I type it? Sugarcoat it? Maybe I should just assign codenames to all the players so I won't offend anyone.

Please.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> That and the Dupree foul were good calls, they weren't set. I was refering to the Bulls run, there were a bunch of missed calls both ways.


I understand what you're saying Mike, but in the NBA you see calls all of the time when a defender is not completely set, especially when the offensive player is out of control. You're right though, there were several missed calls both ways.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> You missed the entire point... It's nice to say anyone can win the championship, but realistically a team from the west is more than likely going to win it. Dumars is just being honest in his assessment that our best chance to win a championship is not this year, but in a couple years. He's put us in a position to be a much better team in the future than we would've been had he not made necessary changes, while still keeping us competitive now.



Thats it. Let the Kid develop if you are playing "for the future". And in the process, you get high lotto picks. Point is that Detroit cant win the whole thing and wont do it unless Darko pans out.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH rips, Jamal doesn't repay


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see JC on the bench right now. Bulls started to make the run when he was put in.


My mistake.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Commentators being annoying too.

Should KH still be out there?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

UH Oh, the human victory cigar Darko has entered the game!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> When he was playing for Argentina's junior squads and in his start in the Argentinean league. Sorry.


Well good for you, seriously. But Ronzone was the one who brought him to the attention of GM's.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it. Let the Kid develop if you are playing "for the future". And in the process, you get high lotto picks. Point is that Detroit cant win the whole thing and wont do it unless Darko pans out.


They are in a position to be playing for it. in a 7 game series, you just never know. an injury or something. and whats beautiful about it is while they are winning, they are developing Darko and Delfino in the wings. plus there core is very young. One mistake was the anthony thing. otherwise, they are doing everything we should have been doing


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Well good for you, seriously. But Ronzone was the one who brought him to the attention of GM's.


Well, if he did so he is so stupid.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> UH Oh, the human victory cigar Darko has entered the game!


That's freaking hilarious.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Update.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Only annoying if you let facts annoy you. What should I do, screen everything before I type it? Sugarcoat it? Maybe I should just assign codenames to all the players so I won't offend anyone.
> ...


No you're selectively bringing facts up and making connections between the two guys. 

I understand you're venting, but really do you need to bring up Jamal every time you bring up Kirk ?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying Mike, but in the NBA you see calls all of the time when a defender is not completely set, especially when the offensive player is out of control. You're right though, there were several missed calls both ways.


Yep you're right, but I think those are usually called more on the perimeter. If you want to take a charge on the half circle the refs are looking at your feet.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> They are in a position to be playing for it. in a 7 game series, you just never know. an injury or something. and whats beautiful about it is while they are winning, they are developing Darko and Delfino in the wings. plus there core is very young. One mistake was the anthony thing. otherwise, they are doing everything we should have been doing


I think everyone knew that Anthony was for real.
And no, they arent developing Milicic this way. I dont think sitting 46 minutes per game helps you develop your game. And Delfino is still stuck in Italy, so he will have an adaptation process as well. And dont expect Delfino to be a stud. 

Stud=All-Star


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal saves his best moves for garbage time.

How does Darko do in practice? We've all heard of how J O'Neal was killing in practice...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I think everyone knew that Anthony was for real.
> ...


I think Delfino will be a Jiri Welsh level player. And that is darn good, as we have discussed before. There is a couple of different ways to develop players. One way is the way we went about, throw kids to the wolves. But the other way works as well. Let the guy learn in practice and develop players that way. Dirk didnt play a lot as a rookie, neither did Jermaine Oneal in Portland. This is the Tim Floyd entitlement minutes argument. I dont believe Darko is being hurt at all


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Dupree 10 points. His 15+ points days are well behind him


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Jamal saves his best moves for garbage time.
> 
> How does Darko do in practice? We've all heard of how J O'Neal was killing in practice...


Dumars seems to still be in love with Darko. But his opinion is pretty tainted. Id have to hear what a Pistons fan says about this


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Delfino can't be worse than Sura.

And the often over looked factor in the Darko pick is Tayshaun Prince. 14 points 7 boards 7 assists tonight. Joe Dumars even said on the radio this morning that Carmello would not be starting in Detroit, he'd be getting minutes, but with Larry Brown if you don't play defense you don't play period.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Dupree 10 points. His 15+ points days are well behind him  [/QUOTE
> 
> I think this is a bet you will win. He is an active player


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> KH just looks like he's having the time of his life playing at this level. Even gassed he looks like he's having fun...
> 
> Interesting.


noticed that too. good for him.



oh well, so much for shock and awe.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Curry is the future!!! The final score:

Curry 2
Milicic 1

Bulls win!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Dupree 10 points. His 15+ points days are well behind him


He's a *rookie*. His best days are ahead of him.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Delfino can't be worse than Sura.
> 
> And the often over looked factor in the Darko pick is Tayshaun Prince. 14 points 7 boards 7 assists tonight. Joe Dumars even said on the radio this morning that Carmello would not be starting in Detroit, he'd be getting minutes, but with Larry Brown if you don't play defense you don't play period.


I saw him and Milos Vujanic about a month ago live. And both players are going to be very good pros. Delfino is a 2/3 whose is just constant motion. He is nice cover for Tayshaun and Hamilton and allows the pistons to either move or dump Corliss


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Delfino can't be worse than Sura.
> 
> And the often over looked factor in the Darko pick is Tayshaun Prince. 14 points 7 boards 7 assists tonight. Joe Dumars even said on the radio this morning that Carmello would not be starting in Detroit, he'd be getting minutes, but with Larry Brown if you don't play defense you don't play period.


So why is Okur playing?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I counted nine straight Detroit possessions in the 4th quarter in which the Bulls were wistled for fouls.

Bulls: 9-14 free throws.
Pistons: 24-31 free throws

As bad as the Bulls played, the officiating was even worse.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a *rookie*. His best days are ahead of him.


Notice the  ??


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Off to watch some NBA games


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> So why is Okur playing?


Why do you think he only played 17 minutes.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Off to watch some NBA games


hey curry, we spoke about Pavlovic a couple of nights ago. I am watching him play right now. he is going to be a stud himself. they might not miss harpring. That team is just a freak of nature.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> I counted nine straight Detroit possessions in the 4th quarter in which the Bulls were wistled for fouls.
> 
> Bulls: 9-14 free throws.
> ...


Well, at the end of the 4th the Bulls were overplaying everything big time trying to cause turnovers, they got a couple picks, but you're also going to get a couple fouls.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Curry is the future!!! The final score:
> 
> Curry 2
> ...


Thanks for that uplifting message Curry. I feel as if we are in better hands for the future after Eddy came out ahead in that colossal dual!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Dumars seems to still be in love with Darko. But his opinion is pretty tainted. Id have to hear what a Pistons fan says about this


Joe D. on winning and Darko:



> "But at the very time people are writing that our window is closing, I'm telling you it's just now starting to open.





> Everyone wants to see him play — including Dumars, who has no doubt that when it’s time for Milicic to play — later this season, next season, whenever — the Pistons will have one of the NBA’s next great all-round centers.
> 
> “I’ve been saying this since training camp: We look at Darko like a first-round-draft-pick quarterback in the NFL,” Dumars said. “Most of the time, when they go to a great team, they don’t play a lot.”
> 
> ...



I know he has many mnore quotes praising Darko, but I can't find them now...


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Some observations: 

Pistons are playing like a well-oiled machine (pun intended). 
I thought the Bulls played pretty good, except for the rebs. Pistons were just the better team. 

KH was great tonight. He needed to be more selfish, but that is just not his persona, but on a night like tonight he needed to be more selfish. His shot was dead on. 

On to someone who was not dead on, JC. Even though he had an ugly stat line (6-20), I liked the way he continued to take the ball to the hoop, even though he did make many of them. He took it strong looking for a foul and didn't get any. He still shys away from contact too much, but he is getting better. 

Where was CB43? Was he hurt? 

Pip looked rusty, I don't think he will be a contributor at all this year, should have signed Lenard, but hindsight is 20/20. 

Difference in game was ft attempts, DET-31 CHI-14, and rebs DET-56 CHI-35. 

Eddy looked so SLOW out there, like he doesn't even care. I am really worried about him. He is the only player on the team who's effort I question, no matter how bad a guy his playing I know he's giving good effort, including Eddie R, Marcus, JC. I would not trade him because I want to see if we can get him in good shape, anyone who's ever worked out knows the toughest part is starting the workout, "getting up for it." Maybe if the Bulls can get him started he can get into good ahpe and really dominate, I'm willing to give him this summer (up to draft day), if not draft Okafor, whether with the pick we have (if available), or use Eddy as trade bait to get him.

Dupree is a keeper, great athleticism, great hustle. I liked him before the draft, and could not believe that nobody else gave him a chance, especially after the pistons had such high praise for him. 

Well, thats all I got, time for bed, or booze, choose your recipe for a bulls game hangover


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

When is Tyson coming back?

And when will Jamal be benched?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> “I’ve been saying this since training camp: We look at Darko like a first-round-draft-pick quarterback in the NFL,” Dumars said. “Most of the time, when they go to a great team, they don’t play a lot.”


Except the Pistons aren't a great team. They're a very good team playing the majority of it's games in a bad, bad conference.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, they are the hottest team in the NBA right now and their 9 game win streak includes 5 western conference teams. You can argue what great means, but they are up there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Some observations:
> 
> Pistons are playing like a well-oiled machine (pun intended).
> ...


Nice post.


----------

